# Discount Golf Card



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a friend who turned me on to a discount golf card you can buy to play a big variety of courses in the Miami / Ft. Lauderdale area. You can play them an unlimited number of times and the fees, which would have been $75-$150 per round, (including cart), are $25 to $35 instead. The card runs from April 1st through November 30th and costs $300 at the start of the season, reduced to $175 half way through.

The best part is, the courses are some of the best layouts with the best conditioning anywhere around here... Doral, Inverarry, the TPC at Heron Bay...

I've been told this card, called the Premier Card, is also available in other places. Though it's late in the season, it might be worth checking out in your area to see if there is something like it. It certainly pays for itself and it's a pleasure to play nicer courses I wouldn't be able to afford otherwise.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Isn't the good season just starting in Florida? I've always heard that many courses down there offer good deals through the summer, then jack the prices about this time as the high season starts to kick in. Seems to me like a discount card should aim more at the winter in Florida to offer a real value. Maybe I'm just too far removed from the scene though? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I brought this book called Ausrtalian golf or something like that and it offered discount for courses all over oz it had limited use but it paid for itself after 2 uses so I'm a fan of these types discounts!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

If you're this far You'll never find it:dunno:


----------

